# mods have begun



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

this what I've been doing this evening ,,











opv and rancillo steam wand


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice work ..... i thought this was gonna be about world domination by Glenn when i first saw it....


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

I think next I will make one of these from stainless










Or brass ,, what is preferable?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Cheap enough to buy new. Brass would be my preference


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

Where can you get the brass ones from , And how much are they ?


----------



## Rapha (Aug 6, 2013)

moss99 said:


> Where can you get the brass ones from , And how much are they ?


I think there was a group buy, not so long ago.


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a choice now of stainless or brass .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DId you make them?


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes , all my handywork,.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Can you make other bits?


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

looks super, is it food grade ss?

If you ever decide to make a limited production run then count me in


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

possibly , what did you have in mind ?


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

It's 303 stainless , better than aluminium though I should imagine ,,


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

A dosing ring like this maybe? http://www.tidaka.net/de/Board-Trichter/Board-Trichter-58-fuer-2er-Siebe-58-mm.html


----------



## moss99 (Jul 29, 2014)

Probably not for less than you could buy it for ,


----------

